# Jr Statesman II Cigar



## Dave Turner (Dec 23, 2010)

I decided to tackle something a little more challenging for a gift I wanted to make. This is my first attempt at a closed-end pen. Since this pen is going to an avid cigar fan, I felt a cigar theme was appropriate. The body of the pen is madrone burl. The ash simulation is buckeye burl. I did a little wood burning at the junction of the body and "ash". A relative supplied me with the cigar band. After coating the body with thin CA to seal it, I used a drop of thin CA to glue the band onto the turned body. I then used multiple (like more than 50) coats of medium CA to cover the band and body until the surface was level. Accelerator was used with each coat. MicroMeshed, Hut polish, and Renaissance Wax finished the work.

I turned the closed end body between a 60 degree drive cone on the tube end and a multi-tooth drive center on the closed end.  After turning and sanding was complete, I used my disc sander to sand down the closed end so the point mark was removed. I then mounted an appropriate-sized transfer punch in a Jacobs chuck on the headstock and wrapped a piece or two of Scotch tape around the punch so that the brass tube of the body would friction fit snugly. This allowed me to finish sand the closed end and apply my CA finish.

A lot of little challenges, but nothing too daunting. I'm proud of this one. It's going to be hard to give it away.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 23, 2010)

It came out great, the ash area is outstanding.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah.  Nice ash! 

Sorry, had to do it.

I like it.  Closed-ended pens can be difficult to do, but are rewarding when you finish them.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that is mighty fine cigar. I really like the pens that look like a cigar.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks great!  A pen holder that resembles an ash tray would complement it nicely :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 24, 2010)

*Brother to the first pen*

Here is another pen similar to the first one above. This is made with walnut burl. I went with rhodium and black titanium and a silver cigar band to complement the darker wood.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking results on both of them.  I would have thought the Jr. Statesman would be too busy for a cigar, but  you've obviously proven me wrong.

  -Barry


----------



## aggromere (Dec 24, 2010)

They both came out really well.  I really like your ash treatment.  I like how it is a pen stylized like a cigar.  Very nice visual appeal.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 24, 2010)

A couple great looking pens, I do like the first one a little better though.  Something I would like to try if I can find some cigar bands.  DIL's boss smokes them so I'll see if she can snag me a few.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 24, 2010)

Fantastic job.


----------



## dhartwick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice craftsmanship.  I really like the ash illusion.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow those are both really stand out pens. Very impressive job on both of them.


----------

